# How to register my Korean wife in Germany?



## stewy88 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello everyone. I posted recently about relocating to Germany with my South Korean wife. It is my understanding that by EU law, she has the right to remain in the country with me as long as I can prove self sufficiency. So, if I find a job and we get a place to stay she should be able to stay with me. I am right in thinking this?...

So, I was just wondering about the logistics of it. If possible, can I ask you guys a couple of questions? Thank you in advance.

1. OK. So we go to Germany. I find some freelance English teaching and we find a little place that will make do for the time being. My wife has 3 months in germany before she has to leave, so how exactly would I go about getting her some kind of residency permit? Where do I go? Will it be easy enough to achieve without knowledge of German?

2. What documents should we bring with us? What will the appropriate bodies require from us in order to gain residency on my wife's part?

I think that's about it for now. Thanks again for all your kind help!

Cheers,

Stewart.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

You would need to go to your local 'Auslaenderbehoerde'.

In any case you will need:

- Your British passport and your 'polizeiliche Anmeldung' to prove your address
- Your wife's passport
- A biometric photograph of your wife
- Your marriage certificate (you might need a translation of that)
- Your tenancy agreement
- Proof of income
- Proof of health insurance
- Possibly proof of when she entered Germany

It's a good idea to make an appointment beforehand and ask about any other documents they might want to see.

If you have all the documents, the whole procedure takes around twenty minutes. Unfortunately, most case workers are pretty much talent-free in regards of foreign languages.

Usually, she would get a one year residency permit at first. After 11 months or so, you will get a letter inviting you for an appointment to get a new permit. Depending on your situation this could be valid for one or two years. After that, the next permit has a validity of two to five years. After 8 years, you can apply for naturalisation.


This might also help:

LABO - Auslaenderbehoerde Berlin - Terminvereinbarung - Berlin.de


----------

